# Question regarding the DIN/ASA setting on Zeiss Ikon Ikoflex Ic



## krolltan (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi. The DIN/ASA scales on my Ikoflex Ic confuses me a bit.The DIN and ASA scales on the excposure calculator will not match. By this, I mean that if I set the DIN too 27, the ASA shows 160. 

This is not correct from what I have been told. The correct match should be DIN 27/ASA 400. My Mamiya/Sekor 1000TL camera shows the correct match from what I have been told.

Do the Ikoflex use other DIN/ASA scales/versions than the Mamiya/Sekor does? Or can I use the DIN 27 setting on the Ikoflex and get correct exposure when using ISO/ASA 400 film?

I hope I posted this in the correct forum. This is my first thread


----------



## compur (Oct 27, 2010)

Per recent ISO/DIN conversion charts "DIN 27" does indeed equate to ISO
400 but ...

Your Ikoflex meter "calculator disk" was made using the "old DIN" scale 
which was changed to the "neo-DIN" scale in the late 1950s and changed 
again in the 1960s. Also, during this period more than one ASA scale also 
existed as well as other film speed scales. It was a confusing mess which is 
why the ISO system was later adopted universally (more or less).

I don't know of a direct conversion chart for "old DIN" to the current ISO 
standard. Perhaps someone here does.

To add to the confusion the meter on your 1950s Ikoflex is probably a bit 
tired and, like most such meters today, probably gives readings that are a 
bit off the mark, requiring some compensation.

I suggest comparing a known accurate hand-held meter (or another camera 
with built-in meter) and work out your own conversion scale.  Or, simply
use a hand-held meter with your camera.

BTW, a manual for your camera can be found here.


----------



## krolltan (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for your answer Compur. I am thinking about buying a hand-held meter.

I'd like too use this camera as often as I can because I got it after my grandfather passed away, and it therefore holds a great deal of sentimental value too me.

Or buy a Rolleiflex 2.8GX, but that's another thread 

Thank you again Compur.


----------

